# LFKC - May Meeting on the 22nd May



## LondonDragon (6 May 2010)

Just to let the Londoners (non Londoners also welcome) know that the London Fish Keeping Club May's Meeting is on Saturday the 22nd May.

Check this post for more information: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=510.0

Cheers
Paulo


----------



## LondonDragon (16 May 2010)

Meet next Saturday, if you plan to come along just post or interest here or in LFKC, PM me for address details.

Cheers
Paulo


----------

